

Drew Curtis: How I beat a patent troll - kintamanimatt
http://www.ted.com/talks/drew_curtis_how_i_beat_a_patent_troll.html

======
selmnoo
He should also talk about how he himself is a bit of a patent troll (although
an unsuccessful one). He's tried to patent some pretty fishy things before,
but USPTO stopped him. He's tried trademarking smileys, the acronym "NSFW" and
other things but also failed. The worst thing is, when he was rejected, he
said on Fark "It was a joke!" I have a feeling if he'd actually gotten the
trademarks, he would've been singing a different tune.

